

HN Predict 2011: Predictions  - fgblanch

We can comment this thread with predictions abut technnology, startups, business, media... and vote/read the HN community predictions :) Happy new year 2011 !!!
======
fgblanch
Android will get into car systems: With apps integrated with the car

